# Tassi Lavender versus Tassi Lavender



## scouter139 (Jul 23, 2011)

First I must admit that I've never smelled Southernsoapers Tassi Lavender, I've only read about how much many of you love the scent.  So, when Majestic Mountain Sage decided to do their own rendition, I decided to try it.  Then First Choice Oils announced it had purchased the formula to many of the Southernsoaper favorites, I decided, what the heck, I'll try that too. So below is the picture of both, the purple bottom is MMS at about 2 months old and the first batch, the second is the white bottom, about 2 weeks younger.  They were both very easy to soap, no big acceleration, no discoloration.  They both are similiar scents.  When I first soaped them, I liked the MMS better...as they began to cure, the smell changes and sometimes it's hard to tell one from the other with your eyes closed.  I pick them up and compare every 2 weeks or so.  My grandmother has the MMS bar in her bathroom and it really makes the room smell nice.  I have used neither yet in the shower...waiting for 2 months for both.  Since they are the same recipe, the only difference I'll be looking at is the fragrance.  

I wish I could offer a startling revelation (like one is so much better than the other) but I can't...at least not yet.  So, enjoy the picture and what little comparison I can offer.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 23, 2011)

Your soaps are gorgeous. I love the color combo and the textured tops.

Thanks for posting and sharing about the experiment. I'll be waiting to hear more about how the scent turns out.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 24, 2011)

Denise bought the original formulation and MMS had it duplicated based on a small sample that had been sold by SS.  If MMS works with a good lab, the two should be nearly identical.  I'm curious what you will discover at the 2 month mark.  I never tried it when SS was in business but I did do the prebuy from Denise.  I guess it's time for me to do some soaping!


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your review. Your soaps look very lovely, by the way.   

I have both Tassies, too and can confirm with you that they both soap the same- no A and no D. They are both beautiful FOs to work with. They both smell the same to me OOB as well.

I've been soaping with SS's Tassie for about a year and a half now, so when MMS came out with their version, I bought a sample to soap with just for fun and I finally soaped it last month. I soaped it at the same rate I normally do with SS's and used the same formula as a batch of finished SS Tassi soap that I have on hand. 

Now for my scent comparison in my finished soap.....The SS bar is almost 1 year old, and the MMS bar was made on June 28th. I am holding both in my hands right now and sniffing to compare (with a can of powdered espresso nearby to sniff in between to cleanse my scent receptors). They are _very_ close, but the SS soap is carrying a slight edge over the MMS soap to my nose right now. The MMS seems to have a slightly bitter undertone to it that is absent in the SS Tassie soap. It's funny, because straight OOB, the SS Tassie and the MMS Tassie have that same bitter edge to it to my nose,  but it totally disappears in my SS Tassie soap leaving behind a wonderful soapy-smelling element. The OOB bitter element does mellow out in the MMS soap, but not as much as it seems to in the SS soap. At least to my persnickety nose, but then again, it's such a slight undertone as to probably be undetectable to those with less persnickety noses or anyone who wasn't looking out for it. 

And now for a testament as to how different our smell receptors can be   ...........My hubby and son just joined me in comparing the 2 soaps. Hubby says the MMS version is softer, like it has a 'veil' over it which causes the scent to 'gently roll' toward him, while the SS Tassie is 'brighter' and 'Pow- more 'in-your-face' factor (his words in the quotations, not mine). Son agrees with Dad. When asked if the soaps could be mistaken for being from the same batch, they both said no- not in a side-by-side comparison- the differences are too noticeable when held together side by side. But they said that the scents are so similar (they said MMS did a great job in trying to duplicate it) that it would be harder to tell if I were to place a bar of SS Tassie in the shower one week, and then switch it out with a bar of MMS some time later.

So, in conclusion, we do notice a difference, but not too great of a difference as to matter all that much when all is said and done. 


IrishLass


----------



## scouter139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the compliment. 

Thanks Irishlass, glad you joined in.  I've read soapers who say the new version from First Choice is not the same as Southernsoapers...I can't compare that because I was never able to get it.  Did you try the First Choice also? You are comparing the original with the MMS right?  

Could the different in the scent be the length of cure...we all know how scents morph, fade and reappear after time...could that be the difference? What about in the shower..have you tried them both wet yet? 

Please anyone, feel free to add your comparison to this post...and if anyone wants to sell an ounce or 2 of the original, please let me know. I would love to compare all 3.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 25, 2011)

> Thanks Irishlass, glad you joined in. I've read soapers who say the new version from First Choice is not the same as Southernsoapers...I can't compare that because I was never able to get it. Did you try the First Choice also? You are comparing the original with the MMS right?



Glad to join in.   

No, I haven't bought or tried any of the Tassi from First Choice yet. Since I have a ton of the original from SS, it'll be quite awile before I need to stock up again, but now you've got me curious... according to SS and First Choice the Tassies should be one and the same.... I just might have to order a sample from First Choice to compare with the Tassie I have on hand from SS. 




> Could the different in the scent be the length of cure...we all know how scents morph, fade and reappear after time...could that be the difference? What about in the shower..have you tried them both wet yet?



Yes, it's possible the difference could be length of cure. My SS bar was made almost a year ago and my MMS bar only last month. I will need to set a bar aside and keep an eye (or rather a nose  :wink: ) on it. I haven't used the MMS bar in the shower yet (it's scheduled for first time use tomorrow- its 4th week birthday). I'll let you know how that goes.

IrishLass


----------



## Soap Techniques (Mar 15, 2013)

IrishLass said:


> They are _very_ close, but the SS soap is carrying a slight edge over the MMS soap to my nose right now. The MMS seems to have a slightly bitter undertone to it that is absent in the SS Tassie soap.
> 
> ... When asked if the soaps could be mistaken for being from the same batch, they both said no- not in a side-by-side comparison- the differences are too noticeable when held together side by side.


 
I agree with this, I have both of them and prefer SS Tassi Lavender.


----------

